# Topics > Science fiction > Fiction movies and feature films >  "Terminator", thriller sci-fi films, James Cameron, Jonathan Mostow, McG, Alan Taylor, 1984-2015, USA

## Airicist

Terminator (franchise) on Wikipedia

facebook.com/TheTerminatorMovie

Special make-up effects - Stanley "Stan" Winston

"The Terminator", 1984 on Wikipedia

"The Terminator", 1984 on IMDb

facebook.com/terminator2

"Terminator 2: Judgment Day", 1991 on Wikipedia

"Terminator 2: Judgment Day", 1991 on IMDb 

facebook.com/Terminator3Movie

"Terminator 3: Rise of the Machines", 2003 on Wikipedia

"Terminator 3: Rise of the Machines", 2003 on IMDb

"Terminator: The Sarah Connor Chronicles", 2008–2009, TV Series, USA 

facebook.com/Terminatorsalvation

"Terminator Salvation", 2009 on Wikipedia

"Terminator Salvation", 2009 on IMDb

twitter.com/Terminator

"Terminator: Genisys", 2015 on Wikipedia

"Terminator: Genisys", 2015 on IMDb

terminatormovie.com

facebook.com/Terminator

twitter.com/Terminator

instagram.com/terminator

"Terminator: Dark Fate" on Wikipedia

"Terminator: Dark Fate" on IMDb

----------


## Airicist

Terminator 2: Judgment Day - Classic Teaser Trailer (1991) Arnold Schwarzenegger, 1080p HD 

 Published on Aug 5, 2014




> "Terminator 2: Judgment Day" - Classic Teaser Trailer (1991) Arnold Schwarzenegger, 1080p HD
> 
> A cyborg, identical to the one who failed to kill Sarah Connor, must now protect her teenage son, John, from a more advanced cyborg, made out of liquid metal.
> 
> Director: James Cameron
> 
> Writers: James Cameron, William Wisher Jr.
> 
> Stars: Arnold Schwarzenegger, Linda Hamilton, Edward Furlong

----------


## Airicist

Terminator Genisys Movie - Official Trailer

Published on Dec 4, 2014




> He's back. Watch the new Terminator Genisys trailer starring Arnold Schwarzenegger.

----------


## Airicist

Terminator: Genisys First Official Trailer Reactions (And Questions!) 

Published on Dec 5, 2014




> Terminator: Genisys released its first official trailer, finally showing off Emilia Clarke as Sarah Connor and Arnold Schwarzenegger returning as his famous T-800 role (kind of). The trailer explains a lot about the machines, the resistance, John Connor, and how an older Arnold Schwarzenegger fits in to the story lines. But it also raises a lot of questions about what's going on, when, and what parts of the original storyline remain in tact and which are retconned or sidestepped. What do you think of the homages? Kim Horcher gives her reaction and her own new questions about Terminator: Genisys!

----------


## Airicist

Terminator Genisys Movie - Official Trailer 2 

Published on Apr 13, 2015




> Arnold Schwarzenegger & Emilia Clarke star in the latest Terminator: Genisys trailer. Experience it in RealD 3D & IMAX 3D on July 1st.

----------


## Airicist

Terminator genisys - New official trailer ruins the whole movie? 

Published on Apr 15, 2015




> Warning! Potential spoilers for Terminator: Genisys. You have been warned!
> The new official Terminator: Genisys explains a lot of the questions we had about the film...and probably goes way too far, revealing the big twist. Or is it merely ONE of the twists? Or was this a move to drum up attention for the film at the expense of the story itself? Who does Matt Smith play anyway?

----------


## Airicist

Top 10 Terminator Characters

Published on Jun 29, 2015




> It's one of the greatest action franchises of all time, so it's only right that the characters are fantastic as well.

----------


## Airicist

Top 10 Terminator Movie Moments

Published on Jun 30, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Top 10 coolest Terminator facts

Published on Jul 1, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Terminator (Jesus parody)

Uploaded on Apr 6, 2006




> The Terminator comes to save Jesus. Hilarious

----------


## Airicist

Terminator 2 Disaster: James Cameron Bashes Arnold to Bits

Published on Jul 7, 2015

----------


## Airicist

TERMINATOR GENISYS: Making the Terminator - Legacy Effects

Published on Jul 29, 2015




> Terminator Genisys required a variety of practical effects, from make-up to the T-800 endoskeleton to what production called the "'84 Arnold," a full-size replica of Arnold Swarzenegger. Go behind the scenes and see how Legacy Effects brought Terminator Genisys' ideas into the real world.

----------


## Airicist

TERMINATOR 2 Behind-the-Scenes T-800 FX

Published on Jul 31, 2015




> For Terminator 2: Judgment Day, in addition to the T-1000 puppets and effects, Stan Winston Studio created a series of appliance makeups for Arnold Schwarzenegger that would reveal the 800-series Terminator's deterioration through the course of the story, as well as animatronic Schwarzenegger puppets for gags that couldn't be performed by the actor or his stunt man, and full-sized, articulated endoskeletons for an opening future war sequence.
> 
> "Terminator 2: Judgment Day's T-800 - An Interview with Stan Winston"
> July 31, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Terminator: Genesis | Robot Chicken | Adult Swim

Published on Mar 27, 2016

Best Terminator sequel in eons.




> About Robot Chicken:
> Robot Chicken is Adult Swim's long-running stop-motion animated homunculus of a sketch show. Witness sex, violence and 80's toy references collide through fan-favorite characters like the Humping Robot and the beloved Robot Chicken Nerd as creators Seth Green and Matthew Seinreich are joined by an unparalleled roster of celebrity voices to skewer pop culture in this balls-to-the-wall comedy. Check out the latest clips and episodes from Robot Chicken on AdultSwim.com.
> 
> About Adult Swim:
> Adult Swim is your late-night home for animation and live-action comedy. Enjoy some of your favorite shows, including Robot Chicken, Venture Bros., Tim and Eric, Aqua Teen, Childrens Hospital, Delocated, Metalocalypse, Squidbillies, and more. Watch some playlists. Fast forward, rewind, pause. It's all here. And remember to visit AdultSwim.com for all your full episode needs. We know you wouldn't forget, but it never hurts to make sure.

----------


## Airicist

‘Terminator’-like liquid metal moves and stretches - Headline Science

Published on Mar 20, 2019




> Researchers reporting in ACS Applied Materials & Interfaces have developed a magnetic liquid metal reminiscent of the evil robot in the Terminator movie franchise.  The video shows how magnets make the new material move and stretch in 3D space. 
> 
> “Magnetic Liquid Metals Manipulated in the Three-Dimensional Free Space” – Liang Hu, Ph.D., and
> Jing Liu, Ph.D. (corresponding authors)

----------


## Airicist

Terminator: Dark Fate - Official teaser trailer (2019) - Paramount Pictures

Premiered May 23, 2019




> Welcome to the day after Judgment Day. Producer James Cameron returns with director Tim Miller for Terminator: Dark Fate. Watch the official trailer now. In theatres 11.1.19.
> 
> Linda Hamilton (“Sarah Connor”) and Arnold Schwarzenegger (“T-800”) return in their iconic roles in Terminator: Dark Fate, directed by Tim Miller (Deadpool) and produced by visionary filmmaker James Cameron and David Ellison. Following the events of Terminator 2: Judgment Day, Terminator: Dark Fate also stars Mackenzie Davis, Natalia Reyes, Gabriel Luna, and Diego Boneta.

----------


## Airicist

Terminator: Dark Fate - Official Trailer (2019) - Paramount Pictures

August 29, 2019




> Linda Hamilton (“Sarah Connor”) and Arnold Schwarzenegger (“T-800”) return in their iconic roles in Terminator: Dark Fate, directed by Tim Miller (Deadpool) and produced by visionary filmmaker James Cameron and David Ellison. Following the events of Terminator 2: Judgment Day, Terminator: Dark Fate also stars Mackenzie Davis, Natalia Reyes, Gabriel Luna, and Diego Boneta.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Let's Unravel the Time Travel Paradox of Terminator: Dark Fate"
If you apply the Novikov self-consistency principle to the franchise, it holds up—until it doesn't.

by Angela Watercutter
November 1, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Article "For better and worse, Terminator: Dark Fate is a throwback for the franchise"
It simplifies down to basics and brings back the old stars for a new run

by Tasha Robinson
November 1, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Top 10 Terminators from each movie: RANKED!

Nov 12, 2012




> These are the top 10 Terminators from the franchise of the same name, RANKED! For this list, we’ll be looking at the best Terminator characters from all films in the series that are machines. Rather than assessing overall models, individual units will be discussed, meaning the numerous T-800 models we’ve seen are all eligible. We’re also only focusing on movies, so Terminators from TV shows and ancillary media will not be taken into consideration. From Pops in "Terminator Genisys", to the Rev-9 in "Terminator: Dark Fate", to the original T-800 in "The Terminator", join WatchMojo as we rank the Terminators. Which Terminator is your favorite? Let us know in the comments below!

----------

